# Freiburg Collective



## Blumenhummer (9. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Blick aus dem Fenster lässt vermuten, dass wir uns schon im Wonnemonat Mai befinden. Der Kalender behauptet zwar steif und fest, dass dies noch nicht der Fall ist. Lange dauert es allerdings nicht mehr. Dies möchte ich zum Anlass nehmen, an dieser Stelle auf eine unter anderem von Ken Bloomer organisierte Veranstaltung hinzuweisen.



> The Freiburg Collective is an unique concept for a bike show. CremaCycles would like to invite bike enthusiasts to come out and join handmade framebuilders, component manufactures and partners to a special weekend, May 7 & 8 2011, that is focused on the bike in the beautiful town of Freiburg nestled in the foothills of the Black Forest. Direct in one of the most cycling progressive cities in Europe ,we will present the work, ideas and brands from some of the most respected artisians in the industry to both consumers and the media.
> 
> What makes the Freiburg Collective so special
> 
> ...



Ich werde auf jeden Fall dort vorbeischauen - vermutlich sogar an beiden Tagen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die Gelegenheit, den einen oder anderen von Euch persönlich kennenzulernen?! Das würde mich sehr freuen...

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. April 2011)

P.S. Die aktuelle Aussteller-Liste liest sich durchaus vielversprechend...



> BendixenRahmenbau
> Kai Bendixen
> Haslacher Str 49
> 79115 Freiburg
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (9. April 2011)

Cool, danke für den Hinweis! Das schau ich mir sicher an!


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. April 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Das schau ich mir sicher an!



Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2011)

cool ja... aber da ist DM


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. April 2011)

Finden die DM-Läufe in Albstadt nicht erst Anfang Juni statt?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2011)

Liest sich ja ganz interessant! Danke für den Tip!


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2011)

Stimmt... An dem termin heiratet mein bruder,... Wusste doch ich kann net:/

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Mai 2011)

Morgen geht's los. Das Wetter wird klasse. Es würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch persönlich kennlernen zu dürfen...


----------



## elrond (6. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Morgen geht's los. Das Wetter wird klasse. Es würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen von Euch persönlich kennlernen zu dürfen...



ich werde da sein, muß bei Flori noch einen Vorbau bestellen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> muß bei Flori noch einen Vorbau bestellen.



Das ist eine ganz hervorragende Idee! Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, eine LVE zu ordern. Was hältst Du von einem zwanglosen Austausch unserer Handynummern? Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Mai 2011)

gibts schon Informationen/Bilder von der Freiburg Collective? War für mich leider zu weit weg.

Martin


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Martin,

Bilder vermochte ich leider keine anzufertigen. Ich habe mich über viele nette Gespräche mit alten und neuen Bekannten gefreut. 

Gut gefallen haben mir insbesondere die Ausstellungsstücke auf den Ständen von extratour (beispielsweise ein schickes Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe mit Fatty mit einer Teillackierung in einem wunderschönen Grün und ein ebenfalls traumhaft schönes überwiegend perlmuttfarbenes Serotta Legend), Mawis (unter anderem das schöne 29er mit Lefty und durchgehendem Sitzrohr kennt man ja bereits aus dem Forum) und Wiesmann (hier hat es mir insbesondere die LVE von Floris Thurot Titan 29 mit den grünen Anbauteilen sehr angetan, welches unlängst in der Bike vorgestellt wurde).

Herzliche Grüße und einen schönen Abend!


Volker


----------



## elrond (8. Mai 2011)

Viel Bilder sind es nicht und sie sind auch nicht wirklich gut geworden, war etwas zu unmotivert Bilder zu schießen...









































Weitere Bilder von Seven, Wiesmann, Bendixen, IF, veidt usw. sind leider nicht vorzeigbar, die oberen sind qualitativ schon mehr als grenzwertig...


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2011)

Das Attitude vom Uli Fahl ist natürlich ein schöner Blickfang gewesen. 

Hast Du zufällig Michaels grünes IF mit Fatty abgelichtet?

P.S. Bei dem Herrn auf dem Pitz!-Stand handelte es sich übrigens auch um einen ausgesprochen sympathischen Zeitgenossen...


----------



## elrond (8. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das Attitude vom Uli Fahl ist natürlich ein schöner Blickfang gewesen.
> 
> Hast Du zufällig Michaels grünes IF mit Fatty abgelichtet?
> 
> P.S. Bei dem Herrn auf dem Pitz!-Stand handelte es sich übrigens auch um einen ausgesprochen sympathischen Zeitgenossen...



Nö Michaels IF hab ich nicht abgelichtet, da bin ich schon oft genug sabbernd im Laden davor gestanden.  An dem Teil ist aber wirklich alles richtig gemacht, nur die Schaltung fehlt.  Ja, lieber Singlespeeder das ist meine Meinung, höchst subjektiv und damit angreifbar und ich bleib trotzdem dabei.


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> im Laden davor gestanden.



So ist's mir auch schon ergangen. Sein perlmuttfarbenteillackiertes Serotta Legend ist ebenfalls ein Traum - bis auf den Laufradsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (8. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> So ist's mir auch schon ergangen. Sein perlmuttfarbenteillackiertes Serotta Legend ist ebenfalls ein Traum - bis auf den Laufradsatz...


Was hängt den da grad für ein Laufradsatz drin? Mavic Xyriums oder sowas?  Als ich am Stand war war er gerade auf der Rapha Ausfahrt.


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> oder sowas?



Ich meine gesehen zu haben - ich bin im RR-Bereich nicht so wirklich sattelfest - dass es sich um einen Satz DT Swiss RR 1450 handelte.


----------



## zingel (9. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig Michaels grünes IF mit Fatty abgelichtet?



yep 
http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/sightseeing/2011-freiburg-collective/

wenn jemand Bilder von zwei altmodischen Typen beim Rennen gemacht hat bitte melden!


----------



## singlestoph (9. Mai 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157626677200424/


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Mai 2011)

von versus

und die flickr bildersuche nach "freiburg collective" bringt auch noch einiges schönes ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Mai 2011)

Es scheint ja doch der eine oder andere vor Ort gewesen zu sein...


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Mai 2011)

... aber nicht wirklich viele. 
zumindest hab ich so wenigstens ein paar bilder, wenn ich schon nicht kommen konnte


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> von versus
> 
> ciao
> flo


* wow willisau in aktion*
* fabulös *


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2011)

danke an alle für die tollen bilder - etz reuts mich noch mehr, dass ich keine zeit hatte...


----------



## singlestoph (9. Mai 2011)

alles nur bezahlte st(r)and dubbels ... und ein paar italiener

ausser bier 'n bikes gab es eigentlich nix zu sehen dort





































nur saufen und fressen überall
















und als wir wieder zuhause waren noch etwas urbane wildnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (9. Mai 2011)

Froh, nicht dort gewesen zu sein....diese Szene ist so hipp geworden.


----------



## Ianus (9. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Viel Bilder sind es nicht und sie sind auch nicht wirklich gut geworden, war etwas zu unmotivert Bilder zu schießen...



Kann mir jemand bitte die Bezugsquelle der weissen Reifen geben?


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2011)

ist ein clement las - gibts über cosmicsports


----------



## Ianus (9. Mai 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ist ein clement las - gibts über cosmicsports


 
In weiss ist er nicht gelistet.... ich rufe morgen mal an.


----------



## Aalex (12. Mai 2011)

ich sehe den Herrn P.N aus S. 

dann habt ihr also auch blödes Zeug mit Mawis gequatscht, wie üblich


----------



## tom-skywalker (20. Mai 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> yep
> http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/sightseeing/2011-freiburg-collective/
> 
> wenn jemand Bilder von zwei altmodischen Typen beim Rennen gemacht hat bitte melden!



Du meinst die beiden hier?











Bei Flickr gibt es noch ein paar mehr. Wenn Du noh schlechtere willst, kannst Du Dich gerne bei mir melden...

Tom


----------



## zingel (21. Mai 2011)

ja, genau! ...hast PN


----------



## tom-skywalker (22. Mai 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Finallauf,
rest im Flickr-Album (siehe oben)











So sehen Sieger aus:





...und Farbe kann ich auch:


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Juni 2011)

auf der crema seite gefunden, ein wunderschönes filmchen von den "critical film" machern.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24207885"]FREIBURG COLLECTIVE 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]




ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Juni 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> wunderschönes filmchen



Yep, das ist wahr...


----------

